# Logistik Unicorp "Clothing Online"



## BDTyre (23 May 2005)

There was a post about this awhile go, mentioning that it was a site that allowed reservists to order or purchase non-operational clothing online.  To register, you enter your last name and SN.

Anyway, what's the deal with this?  Can I join at any time?  Do I have to tell my Sgt or anyone that I've registered?  Will I be told when to register?  What sort of stuff do they have?

I haven't signed up yet, because I know nothing about.  Just curious if anyone else has had any experience with it.


----------



## MikeM (24 May 2005)

1. Yes, you can join anytime.

2. No you do not have to tell your section commander or chain of command that you have registered.

3. You can register as soon as you become a member of the CF and you can create an account.

4.They have all non operational kit, register and find out for yourself, its free, and you can get a lot of extra kit.


----------



## BDTyre (24 May 2005)

Well, I tried to register and I'm apparently not eligible.  However, i was only sworn in on Thursday, so that may explain things.  I'll give it a bit of time.


----------



## McInnes (24 May 2005)

I was notified when they had registered me/became eligible on one of my pay slips.


----------



## MikeM (24 May 2005)

BDTyre said:
			
		

> Well, I tried to register and I'm apparently not eligible.   However, i was only sworn in on Thursday, so that may explain things.   I'll give it a bit of time.



It's not instantaneous where you're added to the eligable list.. like you said, wait out and you will eventually get access soon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 May 2005)

You have to be registered in PeopleSoft before the system will recognise you. This takes some time. Don't expect it to be done till your, at least, finished BMQ.


----------



## BDTyre (24 May 2005)

Yeah, its no big deal.  I just remember this website and was curious about it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 May 2005)

Done then.


----------

